# Another Paragraph In My Resume



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Hey odfrank I would love to see some pics of that octagon.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Great surroundings for that hive! Reminds me of some foreign, idyllic place far, far away.....But its right down the road from SF.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

dnichols said:


> Hey odfrank I would love to see some pics of that octagon.


From the Warre Store
http://www.thewarrestore.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1497126
Under construction:









Finished:










On site after package loaded:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Lburou said:


> Great surroundings for that hive! Reminds me of some foreign, idyllic place far, far away.....But its right down the road from SF.


Temporary in my backyard. They are for an apiary that I am building for a client. Two eight frame Langs, one topbar, one Warre. It will be tough to part with them. Next year I need to build some Warres and topbars for myself. After 43 years of Langs it has become like marital sex. Making love to the same woman over and over and over again. At least with new styles of beehives I can finally get some variety won't get in trouble.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

odfrank said:


> Next year I need to build some Warres and topbars for myself. After 43 years of Langs it has become like marital sex. Making love to the same woman over and over and over again. At least with new styles of beehives I can finally get some variety won't get in trouble.


Wow. did not see that coming.


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Next year I need to build some Warres and topbars for myself. After 43 years of Langs it has become like marital sex. Making love to the same woman over and over and over again. At least with new styles of beehives I can finally get some variety won't get in trouble.


Best thing I have read all year.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Weird, this thread _*wasn't*_ started on April 1st.


----------

